# removal of dried mastic on shower pan



## bernie (Aug 1, 2005)

Have a job that someone did not clean up after themselves.

Globs of dried mastic on the floor of the shower pan. Hard as
a rock.

How does one safely remove this without messing up the 
fiberglass coat of the pan?

Bernie


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hot water....


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Bernie,

Why is there mastic on your fiberglass shower pan? Hopefully it's thin set mortar. Do you have any info on what was used and over what type of walls?

Jaz


----------

